# Bobcat weight kit



## alfman

I have a 763 bobcat and in the winter all I use it for is for loading trucks with pallets of salt/calcium .My problem is I can't lift a full pallet with riding a wheelie on my front tires.A pallet of rock salt is 2400 lbs. if I install a weight kit on it will help/solve my problem. I really don't want to buy a larger skid steer because it is the perfect size for me in non-snowing months. Thanks!


----------



## CT18fireman

Not sure about Bobcat but I got the weight kit for my New Holland. It works very well. I can lift around 2600 I think maybe more but I know I have lifted that much without a problem.


----------



## 66Construction

Definitly try the weight kit before buying a bigger machine. If you put enough weight on the back you'll lift it as long as you don't hit the relief pressure in the rams. You could even try stacking a couple bags on the back if you have room. The only problem I've had with the weights is that with the forks on and the weight kit going on to the trailer (empty)you're doing a wheelie. real hard to get on the trailer straight and a realy unnerving at times. If you back it on you have to cover the exhaust to keep the wind from turning the turbo, and then have to remember to untape the McDonalds cup before you start it. Good luck
Casey


----------



## PAPS Landscape

*Negative on that:*

i believe the operating capacity on a 763 is like 1600-1700 lbs lift? A weight kit will only add another 100 pounds to the lift, falling well short of the 2400 lbs you need to lift. I'd say add the kit anyways and just remove a few bags of salt from the pallets. Why spend the money on a larger machine simply to lift pallets of salt, unless you can justify the machine for other uses.


----------



## Aspen Snow

We have a 773 with a weight kit, the most it will pick up is around 2000 lbs with foam filled tires. We just bought a 873 and it pick up pallet of salt with no problem. I don't think a 700 series can pick up 2400 lbs.


----------

